

PBS airing Steve Jobs documentary on Nov 2, with new interview - rblion
http://www.digitaltrends.com/apple/pbs-airing-steve-jobs-documentary-on-nov-2-with-new-interview/

======
rblion
“You tend to get told that the world is the way it is, but life can be much
broader once you discover one simple fact; and that is that everything around
that you call life was made up by people no smarter than you,” Jobs says in
the 1994 interview. “Once you learn that, you’ll never be the same again.”

